# Sotu 2010



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

Few Pics of my car from Stance of the Union in Sacramento! 
A lot of dope cars there, awesome turn out. 

My friend riderroyals and I woke up at 6 in the morning to wash are cars! 
Amazing pics by both neil and ray :] 

enjoi!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

would it be rude to ask your front wheel specs? that is PERFECT fitment if ive ever seen it. Ive been waiting to see someone sit on rim up front in a mk5.


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

show was bad ass, ill post pics once i get them uploaded


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

no vtec 4me said:


> would it be rude to ask your front wheel specs? that is PERFECT fitment if ive ever seen it. Ive been waiting to see someone sit on rim up front in a mk5.


 haha thanks, 9.5 et 18 


CoopersVR6 said:


> show was bad ass, ill post pics once i get them uploaded


 niice man, cant wait to see them


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

DC07Rabbit said:


> haha thanks, 9.5 et 18


 
in the front? never would have guessed haha. Are they 18s or 19s? and what size tires? im guessing 215s?


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

WOW  

car sits perfect


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

no vtec 4me said:


> in the front? never would have guessed haha. Are they 18s or 19s? and what size tires? im guessing 215s?


 18's and 205/40, i thought the fitment was going to be the opposite lol 


vr6vdub97 said:


> WOW
> 
> car sits perfect


 thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Bo!nk (May 20, 2006)

loved this car. 


the fitment is


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Sweet man, how about the rear specs?


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

Bo!nk said:


> loved this car.
> 
> 
> the fitment is


 thanks


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ dope!! thanks for the pic :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

are you sure your fronts are 9.5 +18?


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I love MAEs. There are a tonne of variations of this wheel, but these are handsdown the best ones


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

d.tek said:


> are you sure your fronts are 9.5 +18?


 i dnt get wat ur saying? U dnt think it's true? 


iamraymond said:


> I love MAEs. There are a tonne of variations of this wheel, but these are handsdown the best ones


 :thumbup:


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

well there ya go, thats weird.


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

how is that weird?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

DC07Rabbit said:


> how is that weird?


 thats a pretty crazy spec, mine is no where near that spec and its flush, so i just didn't understand, but must have to do with the tire size i guess. 

either way, your car sits perfect.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

looks good dude! those ended up fitting really nice. let me know if you ever wanna get rid of them.


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the compliments


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Car looks great man! I took some pics but they are sh!t haha


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

StevenHenriksen said:


> Car looks great man! I took some pics but they are sh!t haha


 its all good man


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

nice always love how mk5 sit on bags


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks great :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

the whole shebang is killer. eace:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

ohh that is prettyyy


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

So Dope!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

This car makes my pants get tighter :thumbup:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

that fitment is dope, nice meeting you at SOTU


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ nice meeting you too


----------

